

As Chinese push into Latin America, Nicaraguans try to hold the line - Thevet
http://fusion.net/story/32991/as-chinese-push-into-latin-america-nicaraguans-try-to-hold-the-line/

======
anigbrowl
This article seems bizarrely racist. I had to read 3/4 of the way down before
I got to the offhand mention about the local governments inviting Chinese
entities in on highly favorable terms, usually because of gross financial
mismanagement by the local government. It seems like the author would rather
blame the Chinese for daring to venture outside China than critique the
governments mentioned in the article for the very weak property rights that
obtain in their countries.

~~~
greato
The contributors of the site all have Spanish last names. The neutrality of
the site is questionable.

~~~
panglott
Talk about borderline racist!

------
msie
Are those governments doing ANY job of communicating the importance of foreign
investment? If people are protesting, at least don't do it out of ignorance
and/or xenophobia. Although the idea of a canal cutting through a country is
horrible.

